# With D over R, will WS to miss BS more than AP?



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Everyday I ask myself this question:

With Divorce (D) over Reconciliation (R) will your Wayward spouse(WS) miss the recently betrayed spouse (BS) more than the Affair Partner (AP)? 

Would like to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Im still translating, hold on! Thats a lot of abbreviations!


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know. It depends. People seem to want what they can no longer have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bee2012 said:


> I don't know. It depends. People seem to want what they can no longer have.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is exactly my thinking and as well as my fear. If my WS gets me easily then she will not know my value and she will be still yearning desire for OM. R is a double-edged sword.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

LetDownNTX said:


> Im still translating, hold on! Thats a lot of abbreviations!


:rofl:


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Bee2012 said:


> I don't know. It depends. People seem to want what they can no longer have.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's why once you have benn cheated it not that wise to jump to R blindly. Specially after you felt forced to pill the 180. What migh seem they are going back to you is not more than the above, to want what they don't have. Pure reaction.
Consistence for a period af time will tell you whether they are back really or not.


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

John2012 said:


> Everyday I ask myself this question:
> 
> With D over R, will WS to miss BS more than AP? Would like to hear your thoughts on this.


I'm pretty confident that this is precisely what happens, unless the WS is a complete sociopath.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

John2012 said:


> With D over R, will WS to miss BS more than AP?


Only if BS backs it up with lots of YNWW hanging around BS at all hours.


----------



## ChangingMe (Oct 3, 2012)

I think it's a really good way to snap them out of the fog. After DDay1, my husband basically forgave OM and me for our sexting. I kept away from OM for a few weeks, then he showed up at my work & things started up again, then went from EA to PA. 

At DDay2, husband exposed to OMW, made me leave the house, transferred all the money from our bank account, etc. Took me about 48 hours to be totally clear of the fog and never want anything to do with OM again. 

H never filed for D, but I felt like any day I would be served papers. We are 6 months past DDay2 and in R, but it has been a rough road, and I know how I have no room to even entertain a thought of betrayal or I will lose my husband (not that I want to).

I think there is definite benefit in exposure and the 180. When I saw what I really stood to lose, I started fighting with everything I had to keep it.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

John2012 said:


> Everyday I ask myself this question:
> 
> With D over R, will WS to miss BS more than AP? Would like to hear your thoughts on this.


lol.. 
For acronym challenged. Me included!



> With Divorce over Reconciliation will your Wayward spouse miss the recently betrayed spouse more than the Affair Partner


The answer for my ExW is that it changes every 5 mins. Lots of wringing of hands.. 
JGOMDL is all I can say.[Just get off my damn lawn.]


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Only if BS backs it up with lots of YNWW hanging around BS at all hours.


Have to ask, googled it and still came up with nothing.

YNWW?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Young Nubile Willing Wenches?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Young Nubile Willing Wenches?


Ding, Ding, Ding. We have a winner. Outstanding, Wysh.


----------

